# سيدات الأعمال > مول سيدات الإمارات > المول العام >  جديد نقش الحروف و القصائد

## صالون لانتانا للتجميل

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

شحالكم خواتي العزيزات

اليوم حابه اقدم لكم جديد نقش الحروف و القصائد لدى صالون لانتانا و اللي اشتهر في

الفتره الاخيره بشكل كبير و لاقى اقبال كبير من البنااااااااات

وطبعا يتم نقش القصائد بالتعاون مع فنانة الخط العربي الاماراتيه ماجدة 

وهني بعض الصور من نقش القصائد 













وطبعا اسعارنا مميزة و تناسب الجميع

الايدين ورا و جدام لين المعصم = 120 درهم

** و كل مازاد طول النقش يزيد السعر

وللحجز و تحديد موعد الرجاء التواصل عبر الرسائل الخاصه

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

الفجيرة 
مجموعة زيوت دانة المركزة بالأعشاب الطبيعية... 
أعشاب دانة الخليج الطبيعية للتنعيم الدائـم... 
Golden pools 
بخبرتي- أفضل متجر ل منتجات السليكون الامنة... 
مساعدة جمعيات و مؤسسات خيرية 
مساعدة جمعيات و مؤسسات خيرية 
جمعيات خيرية أو مؤسسات خيرية 
سواتر الرياض 
جدول فعاليات عيد الفطر 2023 قطر وأماكن...

----------


## شذى راك

رووووعة

----------


## شذى راك

وين ها الصالون طرشيلي عل الخاص

----------


## شذى راك



----------


## MOON_AD

رووووووووووووعة الصرااااااااحة

----------


## صالون لانتانا للتجميل

عيونج الحلوه

الصالون في دبي - بمنطقة مردف

----------


## الحـــــايره

ما شاء الله روعه

وين مكان الصالون؟

----------


## الحـــــايره

ما شاء الله روعه

وين مكان الصالون؟

----------


## قمر الزمن

موفقين ان شاء الله

----------


## صالون لانتانا للتجميل

تسلموووون حبيبااااااااتي

الصالون في دبي بمنطقة مردف

----------


## صالون لانتانا للتجميل

up

up

up

----------


## ام غايوتى

*روووعة .. موووفقة*

----------


## نبضي استغفاري

ماتييون راس الخيمه اختي؟

----------


## صالون لانتانا للتجميل

تسلموووون حبيبااااتي

اذا كان العدد فوق ال 5 حبيبتي في مجال اني راك  :Smile:

----------


## صالون لانتانا للتجميل

للرفع


للرفع

----------


## الطنيجيه

رووووووعه 
مووووفقه الغاليه

----------


## صالون لانتانا للتجميل

تسلمين حبيبتي

----------


## (أم منصور)

روووووووعه

----------


## دلع بسنع

مووووفقة

----------


## مون لايت

رووووعة

----------


## حزون الدهماني

*رووووووووووووووووووعه موفقين حبوبه..*

----------


## *عســـل*

رووووووووووووعة الصرااااااااحة

----------


## صالون لانتانا للتجميل

تسلمووووووووون حبيباتي

----------


## Um Shai5h

انا وايد قريبه من مردف بس اول مره اسمع عن هالصالون 
الصراحه طررررررر
بييكم قريب

----------


## صالون لانتانا للتجميل

هلا حبيبتي .. صالونا ويديد و فاتحينه من 4 شهور

حياج الله باي وقت حبيبتي

----------


## صالون لانتانا للتجميل

للرفع 

للرفع

----------


## صالون لانتانا للتجميل

استغفر الله


استغفر الله


استغفر الله

----------


## Just 4 u

اللهم ..

.. ارزقني رزقاً لا تجعل لأحد فيه منَه ..

.. ولا في الآخرة عليه تبعه ..

.. برحمتك يا أرحم الراحمين ..

----------


## صالون لانتانا للتجميل

تسلمين حبيبتي

----------


## أم مايد 2008

نااااااااااااااااااااااايس

بالتوفيييييييييييييييييييييق

----------


## صالون لانتانا للتجميل

تسلمين حبيبتي

----------


## صمت الألم

:


:


:







 :13:  .. اللهم إني أسألك العفو والعافية في الدنيا والآخرة ..  :13:

----------


## صالون لانتانا للتجميل

تسلمين عزيزتي

----------


## AL WAFA

اللـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــهم

إني أسألك نعمة دائمــة
تفيض بها خيراتــــــــك
وتتوسع بها أرزاقـــــك
وتتضاعف بها بركاتــك
وتزيد بها أفضــــــــالك

وأعــــــــــــــــــــــوذ بك

من أن تزول عني نعمـك
وتنقص عني خيراتـــــك
وتنقطع عني أرزاقــــــك
وتنتهي عني بركاتــــــك
وتذهب عني أفضالــــــك

----------


## نور العين1

اااااااااااااااااااااب

----------


## دلع مغرور

ماشاء الله ابداع وتسلم الايادي 

موفقين

----------


## @الحلا كله@

تباااارك الرحمن
روووووووعه

----------


## حبحـوبــة

ما شاء الله 
روعه

----------


## وحده حلوه

واااااااااااااو احلا خط جفته .. وينج عني من قبل !!

----------


## Green Hands

هيه ما شاء الله شفته يوم العيد ع أيادي الحريم والبنيات من الأهل 

واااايد غاوي ،،، ناويه اتحنا عندكم إن شاء الله أنا وأختي 


لأنه صالونكم وايد قريب 



"للأسف أنا مريت قبل العيد بيوم واحد وعيبني بس للأسف كنت متحنيه"

----------


## صالون لانتانا للتجميل

تسلموووون حبيباتي على ردودكم الحلوه

وحياكم الله 

واللي حاب يتحني نقش القصائد يتصل و يحجز اما عن طريق الرسائل الخاصه او الاتصال بنا

----------


## عضوةUAE

موفقه حبوبه..

----------


## ![ملكية]!

رهييييييييييييييييييييب دلع دلع وآآآآآآيد حبيته ,,

ما شاء الله ,, صج مهااااررره وابدااااع ,,

----------


## صالون لانتانا للتجميل

تسلمين فديتج على الكومنت الحلو شراتج

----------


## بنوتـــهـ

. . الَلهُمَ أرْزِقْنِيِ مِنْ خَيْرَيْ الْدُنْيَا وَالآخِرَة كَمَا أَطْلُبْ وَخَيْرَاً مِمَا أَطْلُبْ . .

----------


## مغرورة210

حلو ماشاءالله

----------


## صالون لانتانا للتجميل

تسلمووووون حبيباااتي

----------


## الهفآيف}-

روووعه ما شاء الله . . 

اختي اتوون للبيت ولا ؟

----------


## صالون لانتانا للتجميل

هيه بس اذا انتي في راك لازم العدد يكون فوق ال 5 اشخاص

----------


## صالون لانتانا للتجميل

للرفع

----------


## صالون لانتانا للتجميل

استغفرالله

استغفرالله

----------


## صالون لانتانا للتجميل

استغفرالله

استغفرالله

----------


## صالون لانتانا للتجميل

لا اله الا الله محمد رسول الله

----------


## صالون لانتانا للتجميل

للرفع

----------


## ام عبود 2003

رووووعه

----------


## صالون لانتانا للتجميل

تسلمين حبيبتي

----------


## صالون لانتانا للتجميل

. . الَلهُمَ أرْزِقْنِيِ مِنْ خَيْرَيْ الْدُنْيَا وَالآخِرَة كَمَا أَطْلُبْ وَخَيْرَاً مِمَا أَطْلُبْ . .

----------


## الملكة UAE

روووووعة !!!!

----------


## صالون لانتانا للتجميل

تسلمين حبيبتي

----------


## صالون لانتانا للتجميل

استغفرالله

استغفرالله

----------


## صالون لانتانا للتجميل

للرفع

للرفع

----------


## تلامي

سبحان اللــــــــــــــه وبحمده 
سبحان اللــــــــــــــه الغظيم

----------


## صالون لانتانا للتجميل

تسلمين حبيبتي

----------


## صالون لانتانا للتجميل

للرفع

----------


## وردة غلااا

ربي يوفقــــــكم ان شاء الله

----------


## دلع نون

يجنننن 

مآتووون العييين !!

----------


## صالون لانتانا للتجميل

تسلمووون حبيبااااتي

انيي العين اذا العدد 5 و فوق

----------


## أم اليازيه 2

رووووعه 


بالتوفيييق

----------


## وحيدة الظلام

طرشي على الخاص لان وااايد رووووعة ياليت اطرشين رقمهم

----------


## سوارة

اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ، 

وبحلالـــــك عـــــن حرامـــــك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن .

----------


## صالون لانتانا للتجميل

تسلموووووووووووون حبيبااااااااااتي

----------


## صالون لانتانا للتجميل

للرفع

----------


## um_maryam

الصالون قريب من بيتنا 
لازم موعد. ولا أي في أي وقت ‎?ع‘ـٌآ???دًي ؟؟؟

----------


## فط فط 83

ما شاء الله روووعه

----------


## صالون لانتانا للتجميل

تسلمووون حبيباااتي

----------


## بيزيركو

صراخة خبال 


شكلي بزوركم قريب إّنٌ شًـِْآء آلُـُلٍْـُہ

----------


## المصارعه

روووووووووووووووووووووووعه انا بي الخميس او الاثنين بسوين موقعكم

----------


## rozee

:Sob7an:

----------


## صالون لانتانا للتجميل

تسلموووون حبيبااااتي

----------


## شجون 2009

اب
اب
اب

----------


## صالون لانتانا للتجميل

تسلمين غلايه

----------


## ربيعة ميثانه

ماشاءالله روعه

موفقه يارب

----------


## اسهر بدمعاتي

فديتج ممكن نتواصل ..

----------


## صالون لانتانا للتجميل

تسلمون حبيباتي

----------


## rozee

:Sob7an:

----------


## شيخة الحريم

ابا اعرف وين مكاااانه بليززززز

----------


## نمله كاشخه

رووووعه ماشالله

----------


## m.a.r.y.a.m

الغاليه. وين مكان الصالون
وكيف احجزعندج لشهر3 و4

----------


## صالون لانتانا للتجميل

تسلمووون حبيباتي

الصالون في دبي - مردف شارع 71 في بوابة مردف الذهبيه بجانب اسواق مردف

و بخصوص الحجز طرشيلي على الخاص متى و كم عدد الاشخاص

----------


## Bint Al Ali

اللـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــهم

إني أسألك نعمة دائمــة
تفيض بها خيراتــــــــك
وتتوسع بها أرزاقـــــك
وتتضاعف بها بركاتــك
وتزيد بها أفضــــــــالك

وأعــــــــــــــــــــــوذ بك

من أن تزول عني نعمـك
وتنقص عني خيراتـــــك
وتنقطع عني أرزاقــــــك
وتنتهي عني بركاتــــــك
وتذهب عني أفضالــــــك

----------


## صالون لانتانا للتجميل

تسلمين حبيبتي

----------


## jotem

بالتوفيق الغاليه

----------


## ssoo

ألسلام عليكم .. ممكن الرقم ع الخاص .. تسلمون

----------


## مالـ مثيل ـها

ممكن رقم الصالون؟

اتصلت البداله وما حصلوا صالون بهالاسم فالسستم

----------


## صالون لانتانا للتجميل

تسلمووون حبيباتي

رديت عليكم عالخاص

----------


## غلا المهيري

waaaaaaaaaaw

la yaya yaya

----------


## صالون لانتانا للتجميل

تسلمين حبيبتي

----------

